# Ghrp-2



## bagram09 (May 1, 2012)

i just decided to start using GHRP-2 but i'm not sure about how much to start with and what gauge needles to use or where on my body would be the best place to inject. I heard that i'll need a script to get insulin needles but i'm not sure if that's all B.S or not. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. I'm 5 ft 9 190lbs 25 yrs old and am sitting at 8% bodyfat. i'm currently taking a dbol and winstrol stack but i want to add GHRP-2 to the mix to help with definition and size


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 2, 2012)

Look in to CJC 1295 w/out DAC (Mod GRF 1-29) to stack with your GHRP.  It'll amplify the effects roughly 10x.  Definitely worth it!!   Check out GPZ for your insulin syringes.  100mcg's or GHRP-2 and 100mcg's of CJC 3x per day, administered subq in the stomach around your belly button is most common.


----------



## TwisT (May 2, 2012)

GPZ is the only place I get pins.

-T


----------



## bagram09 (May 3, 2012)

okay. so what about mixing? i havent received anything yet but i'm told that most ghrp isn't in liquid form already so i have to mix it with sterile water. do i need some special $15 vial of water or what? i'll be using a 5MG vial of GHRP-2 and CJC 1295 w/out DAC.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 3, 2012)

Use Bacteriostatic Water.  Sterile water is only designed for single use and opens up a greater possibility for contamination.  

For the GHRP-2 I recommend using 2.5ml of BAC to recon, and 1ml for the cjc (assuming 2mg).. This will give you 100mcg doses per 5iu's on the slin pin.


----------



## Gorm (May 3, 2012)

Bagram09

Just a heads up since I started using peps too, In my state I couldn't buy bacteriostatic water at the pharmacy either, so I had to buy mine online as well. Don't know if that's a state thing or a nationwide thing. 

Get a fuckton of 1/2cc 1/2 inch insulin pins. 

I'm using  GHRP2 & the CJC1295 in addition to a Prop/Tren cycle and I'm seeing great results. I'm nowhere near your %BF but I swear sometimes I think I can see that my spare tire is smaller than the day before. My wife also says my cock is growing exponentially -supposedly every ten pounds overweight a man is, they lose an inch from their dick length (That's fuckin motivation), so if she's noticed my dick length grow in a matter of weeks, that's some amazing fat loss.


----------



## aminoman74 (May 4, 2012)

I use 1 ml bac water for 2 ml.I pull to the 4 i/u tic mark it will be 100 megs.i ge my pins at the local pharmacy.The nice added benefit to gh release is that it lowers your myostatin so you will go past your genetic potential.Pitt likes ghrp-2 and 6 i like ipam as its slower relase and more stable like you natural release so its more sustained and the others are more of a faster peak and its not elevated as long.


----------



## bagram09 (May 4, 2012)

Gorm said:


> Bagram09
> 
> Just a heads up since I started using peps too, In my state I couldn't buy bacteriostatic water at the pharmacy either, so I had to buy mine online as well. Don't know if that's a state thing or a nationwide thing.
> 
> ...




okay well i just ordered some 3 cc 23 gauge 1" pins because the research i've read suggested so......probably got the wrong shit but i'll have to make do for now. how far should i put the needle in when i inject?


----------



## aminoman74 (May 4, 2012)

Bro u need Slin pins half cc will work.


----------



## Gorm (May 4, 2012)

Dude, you really need slin pins. You'll be injecting so little it'll be a pain in the ass to try and measure it on a 3cc syringe. A subcutaneous injection is just right under the skin, you pinch your belly skin and put a slin pin in it sideways, you'll actually see a little bulge from the injection. This is why a larger pin also makes a subcutaneous injection problematic. There are vids on youtube you can look up about reconning GHRP and subcutaneous pinning.

Ever had a TB test done for work or something? It's like that. I use 1/2 in slin pin and don't even have to stick it in all the way, you just don't want the peptide leaking back out.


----------



## heckler7 (May 4, 2012)

Gorm said:


> Bagram09
> 
> Just a heads up since I started using peps too, In my state I couldn't buy bacteriostatic water at the pharmacy either, so I had to buy mine online as well. Don't know if that's a state thing or a nationwide thing.
> 
> ...


decreasing your spare tire will help you see your dick better


----------



## bagram09 (May 5, 2012)

I'd just like to say that i appreciate all of the advice i've gotten since i've posted this thread. I'm glad that there's a place where fellow meatheads can help each other get stronger and share experiences and knowledge.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 5, 2012)

bagram09 said:


> I'd just like to say that i appreciate all of the advice i've gotten since i've posted this thread. I'm glad that there's a place where fellow meatheads can help each other get stronger and share experiences and knowledge.



Lots of helpful brothers and sisters around here.. never hesitate to PM me if you ever need anything as well brother.


----------



## lastson (May 5, 2012)

What's the best timing for injection ? I've read first thing am, post workout and bed time..  but I workout first thing in the morning 4am.. so would it be best to use am, noon and pm ? 

last


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 5, 2012)

lastson said:


> What's the best timing for injection ? I've read first thing am, post workout and bed time..  but I workout first thing in the morning 4am.. so would it be best to use am, noon and pm ?
> 
> last



When I work out early am.. I just administer PWO, afternoon and prior to bed.    Sometimes if I'm up early enough.. I'll adminster... say 5am.. workout at 6 am.. then administer again at 7.  Then still do afternoon and prior to bed.  2 hours in between is pushing it a little.. but it works.


----------



## lastson (May 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> When I work out early am.. I just administer PWO, afternoon and prior to bed.    Sometimes if I'm up early enough.. I'll adminster... say 5am.. workout at 6 am.. then administer again at 7.  Then still do afternoon and prior to bed.  2 hours in between is pushing it a little.. but it works.



Thanks.. and all injections need to be on empty stomach , correct ?

last


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 5, 2012)

If you can, yes, that's ideal.  But, it's really just fats and carbs that blunt the release.  Fasted for 45 minutes plus is ideal when capable.. then wait 25-30 minutes after administration.


----------



## njc (May 5, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> I use 1 ml bac water for 2 ml.I pull to the 4 i/u tic mark it will be 100 megs.i ge my pins at the local pharmacy.The nice added benefit to gh release is that it lowers your myostatin so you will go past your genetic potential.Pitt likes ghrp-2 and 6 i like ipam as its slower relase and more stable like you natural release so its more sustained and the others are more of a faster peak and its not elevated as long.




If you can show me one firm LEGIT study that indicates that Ipamorelin creates a prolonged pulse in contrast to the other GHRP's and "completely dumps the pituitary of GH" then I will personally send you a check for 20 dollars.


----------



## Gorm (May 5, 2012)

I have forgotten who, either Mike Arnold or DatbTrue (2 'peptide gurus'), wrote that 30min Pre-Workout is best if your goal is fat loss and Post-Workout is a little better for mass. 
Since I'm trying to lose bodyfat, I've been dosing pre-workout this week (in addition to pre-bed and rising) and I feel like it's working better for me all the way around. I'm much more pumped in the gym and I feel like I get a '2nd Wind' about 45 min. into my workout -though in hindsight it might just be the lethargy finally passing.


----------



## njc (May 5, 2012)

Gorm said:


> I have forgotten who, either Mike Arnold or DatbTrue (2 'peptide gurus'), wrote that 30min Pre-Workout is best if your goal is fat loss and Post-Workout is a little better for mass.
> Since I'm trying to lose bodyfat, I've been dosing pre-workout this week (in addition to pre-bed and rising) and I feel like it's working better for me all the way around. I'm much more pumped in the gym and I feel like I get a '2nd Wind' about 45 min. into my workout -though in hindsight it might just be the lethargy finally passing.



Dat has written extensively about it.  Yes, if fat loss is your goal you would want to dose 30-60 minutes pre-workout as to give the GH time to liberate fatty acids which will then be utilized in the exercise session, PROVIDED that you have no carbs or protein floating around.  This is why fasted am cardio with peps is such a wonderful fat burner.

If anabolism is your prime goal you want to dose IMMEDIATELY after working out and then eat/drink a shake 20 minutes after this in order to give the GH time to create optimal increased uptake of amino acid substrate.  Dat doesnt consume any carbs after working out for the rest of the day.  Its a very interesting protocol which he has developed called  CPWO, carbless post-workout.  But thats another story, I digress.


----------



## fsoe (May 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Lots of helpful brothers and sisters around here.. never hesitate to PM me if you ever need anything as well brother.



I can vouch for Pittsburg63 - he has helped me tremendously and is the sole reason I started researching peps and so glad I did --- I love the research and my wife is soon to be testing on a subject ---

 to Pitt63 , one of the top 3 reps on this board ... period !!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (May 5, 2012)

fsoe said:


> I can vouch for Pittsburg63 - he has helped me tremendously and is the sole reason I started researching peps and so glad I did --- I love the research and my wife is soon to be testing on a subject ---
> 
> to Pitt63 , one of the top 3 reps on this board ... period !!!



Thanks brother!!  I really appreciate hearing that.  Equally as happy to hear you're enjoying your research.


----------



## fsoe (May 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Thanks brother!!  I really appreciate hearing that.  Equally as happy to hear you're enjoying your research.



No problem bro ... When credit is due --- its due ---  and people deserve to know the positive impact they have on people ... So do others, we all need good quality truthful advice on here and that is what I get from you every time ... Not to mention you calling out AW and he got it turned around ...


----------



## Gorm (May 6, 2012)

njc said:


> Dat has written extensively about it.  Yes, if fat loss is your goal you would want to dose 30-60 minutes pre-workout as to give the GH time to liberate fatty acids which will then be utilized in the exercise session, PROVIDED that you have no carbs or protein floating around.  This is why fasted am cardio with peps is such a wonderful fat burner.
> 
> If anabolism is your prime goal you want to dose IMMEDIATELY after working out and then eat/drink a shake 20 minutes after this in order to give the GH time to create optimal increased uptake of amino acid substrate.  Dat doesnt consume any carbs after working out for the rest of the day.  Its a very interesting protocol which he has developed called  CPWO, carbless post-workout.  But thats another story, I digress.



Thanks njc, yeah it was Dat. I'm actually trying to do this protocol myself.


----------



## overburdened (May 6, 2012)

bagram09 said:


> okay well i just ordered some 3 cc 23 gauge 1" pins because the research i've read suggested so......probably got the wrong shit but i'll have to make do for now. how far should i put the needle in when i inject?


I honestly think you should hold off a bit, and learn some more before you get going on peps or aas....  I'm not doggin you bro, but by your questions and posts... sounds like you are either very confused or you didn't do much, if any, research(reading the description of pep on pep site DOES NOT CONSTITUE RESEARCH)...

Pittsburgh63 knows his shit on peps!!!(and everything else)  he answered several of your questions, then you turned around and posted that you did 'this' because thats what your 'research' suggested....  
its not that daunting of a task to learn a little about what you are taking/planning on taking...  
We are all here to help eachother out.... but get some base knowledge bro.. you are just confusing yourself because you don't have that base knowledge..


----------



## bagram09 (May 7, 2012)

overburdened said:


> I honestly think you should hold off a bit, and learn some more before you get going on peps or aas....  I'm not doggin you bro, but by your questions and posts... sounds like you are either very confused or you didn't do much, if any, research(reading the description of pep on pep site DOES NOT CONSTITUE RESEARCH)...
> 
> Pittsburgh63 knows his shit on peps!!!(and everything else)  he answered several of your questions, then you turned around and posted that you did 'this' because thats what your 'research' suggested....
> its not that daunting of a task to learn a little about what you are taking/planning on taking...
> We are all here to help eachother out.... but get some base knowledge bro.. you are just confusing yourself because you don't have that base knowledge..


well i've been takin aas for awhile now and just started venturing out into peps so obviously i wouldn't know a whole lot about it which is why i'm on here asking questions before i start. the size pins i got was the same used by medical clinics to administer it from what i saw online.  everyone has to start somewhere


----------



## Soujerz (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you have to inject into the SUB-Q of the stomach or would the back of the thighs work too?


----------



## G.Reaper (Oct 5, 2013)

Old thread but subq is subq. Just needs to be in the fat layer under the skin. Stomach has always been easiest.


----------



## TrippleB (Nov 7, 2013)

Old thread but it helped me out alot. Thanks Pittsburgh63


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 7, 2013)

fsoe said:


> I can vouch for Pittsburg63 - he has helped me tremendously and is the sole reason I started researching peps and so glad I did --- I love the research and my wife is soon to be testing on a subject ---
> 
> to Pitt63 , one of the top 3 reps on this board ... period !!!



I read alot of this guys stuff. Unreal. Guy knows his shit and helps tons of people, Wish there was more Pitts around!


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 7, 2013)

*Educational Peice*

Hope this helps too!


----------



## august40 (Mar 19, 2014)

Can Anyone Please tell me how much hexarelin and MGF I can take and how often and how long I can take it before desensitization? Any help will be very much APPRECIATED! 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 20, 2014)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Look in to CJC 1295 w/out DAC (Mod GRF 1-29) to stack with your GHRP.  It'll amplify the effects roughly 10x.  Definitely worth it!!   Check out GPZ for your insulin syringes.  100mcg's or GHRP-2 and 100mcg's of CJC 3x per day, administered subq in the stomach around your belly button is most common.



Older post from Pitt, but after reading some of his posts, wish there were more around like him!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 20, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Older post from Pitt, but after reading some of his posts, wish there were more around like him!



Thanks brother!!


----------



## Soujerz (Mar 21, 2014)

devildogusmc said:


> Older post from Pitt, but after reading some of his posts, wish there were more around like him!




Agreed one of the only guys thats helpful on these boards, majority are just obnoxious douche bags that act like they were born experts in AAS and Peptide usage, but forget at some point they were newbies too.  Especially officerfarva  how the fuck did this MSG board make that tool shed a moderator, guy jerks off to giving out negative rep points.


----------



## devildogusmc (Mar 22, 2014)

Soujerz said:


> Agreed one of the only guys thats helpful on these boards, majority are just obnoxious douche bags that act like they were born experts in AAS and Peptide usage, but forget at some point they were newbies too.  Especially officerfarva  how the fuck did this MSG board make that tool shed a moderator, guy jerks off to giving out negative rep points.



He's g2g, no question! I enjoy reading his writings. And yes, I ran into an obnoxious one recently who asked "how much did you pay for ___ ?" to the op. And when I posted that the op received it free (as that's what he said in his ORIGINAL POST), I lost "reputation points for trying to help. Ok...


----------



## ElitePeptides (Mar 25, 2014)

Lots of good information bouncing around in here!


----------

